# Stuffed Brussels Sprout Leaves



## tropics (Aug 11, 2019)

My Brussels Sprouts are not doing good,very small plants with small leaves, we had to use 2 leaves to make the wraps.
small leaves these are just for showing






Here is 1 for serving as an app.





Tooth picks should be removed before serving





Here is a step by step I did with regular sized leaves
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/stuffed-brussels-sprout-leaves.235832/
Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 12, 2019)

Looks really good Richie, I really like Brussel sprouts but they don't always like me. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2019)

I love brussel sprouts!
Never thought about stuffing the leaves!
Gonna give it a try!
Thanks for the idea!
Al


----------



## tropics (Aug 12, 2019)

Chris Thanks I like using the leaves for this.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I love brussel sprouts!
> Never thought about stuffing the leaves!
> Gonna give it a try!
> Thanks for the idea!
> Al



Al if you have them growing it is a good way to keep the plants trimmed so the sprouts will grow.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 12, 2019)

Richie, that plated shot sure does look good.

I love Brussel Sprouts.
I don't recall seeing their leaves stuffed before, but it sure looks good.
I love stuffed cabbage and grape leaves.

Haven't tried to grow any in our garden either... Maybe next season?


----------



## tropics (Aug 13, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Richie, that plated shot sure does look good.
> 
> I love Brussel Sprouts.
> I don't recall seeing their leaves stuffed before, but it sure looks good.
> ...



Chili I'll try getting a pic of the plants I have now to show the difference 
Richie


----------



## xray (Aug 13, 2019)

Looks delicious Richie!

Here I was thinking how awesome your dexterity is to wrap those little leaves from the sprouts! Lol. 

It never occurred to me about the leaves on the plant. Sorry a duh moment from me.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 13, 2019)

Never heard of this, nice idea! I will have to give this a try. Like


----------



## tropics (Aug 21, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks delicious Richie!
> 
> Here I was thinking how awesome your dexterity is to wrap those little leaves from the sprouts! Lol.
> 
> It never occurred to me about the leaves on the plant. Sorry a duh moment from me.



Joe Thanks wife is in charge of wrapping LOL These plants are really small.





Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 21, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> Never heard of this, nice idea! I will have to give this a try. Like



Denny if you grow them it is a good way to use the leaves that need to be taken off.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Miss Piggy (Sep 20, 2019)

I never thought of doing that! Sometimes I amaze myself at the ideas right in front of me, but that I don’t think about. Creative and looks delicious.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2019)

I looked at the title and thought, " I dont care how good they are, there is No Way I am stuffing those TINY LEAVES! " 
Seeing which leaves you are talking about, makes sense. Lookin good...JJ


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2019)

Miss Piggy said:


> I never thought of doing that! Sometimes I amaze myself at the ideas right in front of me, but that I don’t think about. Creative and looks delicious.



Thank you its a nice way to play with your food and taste great,Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I looked at the title and thought, " I dont care how good they are, there is No Way I am stuffing those TINY LEAVES! "
> Seeing which leaves you are talking about, makes sense. Lookin good...JJ



JJ Thanks when I did them the first time That's what I was thinking everyone would look just out of curious.This years garden gave me another one to do Cauliflower Greens they are tasty also,just need a little more cooking.
Richie


----------

